# Anyone used Save On Scents (SOS) ? Need advice quickly!



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried the SOS Sniffies? I need to know how much FO is in a sniffie sample, please! I have a bunch I'd like to try but if it's a smear of oil on a paper then it does me no good.. if it's like a small dram of FO, I'd like to try them.

TIA for the input!

Oh also is the quality at SOS good? I usually use Lone Star or Bramble Berry - the one time I strayed and used Wellington I was so disappointed in their cheap FO that I cried.


----------



## malia (Oct 14, 2008)

I have purchased multiple scents from SOS, more misses then hits.

Hope that helped


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 14, 2008)

Dangit  Are any of your hits the Philosophy (Amazing Grace and Baby Grace) FO by any chance? 

It says the sniffies are in "B16 vials" if that helps anyone - means nothing to me ??


----------



## malia (Oct 14, 2008)

Oops! my bad.. That's what I get for not wearing my specs!

I haven't tried that one. But the prices are cheap enough to try. I'm used to Bramble Berry and From Nature with Love. They sell very quality scents and I've never been let down by them.

I'm going to do a history with SOS and can send a thumbs up or down, my OPO.. To your PM if that would help.


----------



## chlobue (Oct 14, 2008)

I've ordered saveonscents Amazing Grace. I love it. Customers really love this one. So crisp and clean (not perfumey).

Chris


----------



## ilovedoxies (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm curious about saveonscents, too. 

I'm pleased w/Bramble Berry, but I wish they had more.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks so much!

I love Bramble Berry too, my favorite though is Lone Star Candle Supply.. usually if I can't find something at BB, LS has it and vice versa.. except the dang Amazing Grace. Ha.


----------



## garland68 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have used Save on Scents and I do really like them.  I have not had one that I did not like.  Their Black coconut is my best seller...


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know about their sniffies, but I use several of their fragrances and love them.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you both, perhaps I'll give them a shot soon!


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought a bunch of FO's from SOS. In my opinion, they are kind of hit and miss. I have used about 6 of them so far, and I was happy with 3 - the other 3 I was not.

I found that a lot of their vanilla and vanilla based scents smelled burnt in CP soap. The ones I used were Sugar Cookie, Pineapple Upside Down Cake, and Blueberry Cheesecake. All smelt yummy in the bottles, but in the soap - YUCK!!! I actually threw all three batches out (and they turned out good!) because they just stunk.

I am VERY happy with their Artemis Type FO. It's a manly sort of scent (my DH loves it!) The scent is strong and it held up really well in CP. I'm going to order it again.


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2008)

check out some of the FOs on the Scent Review Board (yes you have to sign up).  And Ashley, please post your own experiences there too - they are invaluable!

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------

